# Great Stuff straw



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm sure somebody out there has an answer for this.

When you use the GS the straw gets filled with the foam and then hardens so it can't be used again. So if you don't use the whole GS can the first time the rest gets wasted. If you try and take the straw off the trigger mechanism to clean it it snaps off and can't be used again.

Anybody have a "straw substitute" so you can reuse the GS can? Anybody have any idea what I'm talking about


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I allways left a bubble of gs at the end of the straw and it would harden sealing of what was in the straw. then you can pop the ball of gs off the end and use it again. Iv done it multiple times. This however does not help with you situation since its allready hardened. have you tried cutting the straw down to see if its still soft near the nozzle of the can? Iv never been able to find a replacement straw. 

new can isnt that much so may just be easier.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Eric Walker said:


> I allways left a bubble of gs at the end of the straw and it would harden sealing of what was in the straw. then you can pop the ball of gs off the end and use it again. Iv done it multiple times. This however does not help with you situation since its allready hardened. have you tried cutting the straw down to see if its still soft near the nozzle of the can? Iv never been able to find a replacement straw.
> 
> new can isnt that much so may just be easier.


People have soaked the straws in nail polish remover, for reuse.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

The straw comes in 2 pieces. It actually pulls off from the base part


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

When I have n unfinished can I jut take the straw off and spray using the little nub that's on the can fore screwing on.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

1/4 irrigation tubing makes for good extra straws fits perfect.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Dizzle21 said:


> 1/4 irrigation tubing makes for good extra straws fits perfect.


this is what I've done too....

Shawn


----------



## mcaiger53 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have used standard aquarium air hose. Idk what size it is exactly, I think around 1/4" od. It is cheap, around ten cents per foot and is flexable enough to reach the really tight spots.
Mike


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Sometimes I can screw a dry wall screw in the end and pull the plug out. It doesn't work all the time, but there is nothing to lose.
Spray foam can are designed to be held upside down when in use. So you can hold the can upright so it just blows air out, and cleans out the strew. This works some time but not allows, must of the time I just leave a blob on the end. 

Good luck.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have always been able to pull the plug out of the end, OR if it is plugged too bad, just cut the tubing behind the block. 
It also seems like I use a whole can at one time, most of the time.

Steve


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

When I’m finished i put a wooden skewer from the BBQ drawer in the tube and leave it. Next time your ready to use the tube pull the skewer out and it usually has all the GS attached to it.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> People have soaked the straws in nail polish remover, for reuse.


Acetone which is one of the main ingredients in nail polish remover is the cleaner that is used in the professional guns. To make a tube cleaner, get an empty pointed nose squeeze glue bottle from a wood working or craft store. Just add acetone to the bottle and inject it through the tube. As long as the foam has not set up, the acetone will clean and flush the foam right out. After the foam has set, the acetone, nor any other solvent will touch it. If you goof up and spill some foam on the floor or get it on you hands acetone works to clean that up as well.


They do sell wipes for cleaning up uncured great stuff as well.
Great Stuff Wipes



On the larger professional cans that come with the black plastic screw on tip, there is a little knob on the top of the nozzle that the plastic tube will fold back and plug into. This prevents air from getting to the foam and will keep it from hardening in the tube for many days. Works well.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever used the GS GUN?


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

You can detach the tube and run a bbq skewer through from the can end to the tip. The GS pushes all the way to the end.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I cut it in 1/2 before I start.

1/2 now - 1/2 later. 

s


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Freeradical53 said:


> You can detach the tube and run a bbq skewer through from the can end to the tip. The GS pushes all the way to the end.


That was my plan but when I tried to remove the tube from the trigger it snapped off. Made me think it was almost made that way.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Scott said:


> I cut it in 1/2 before I start.
> 
> 1/2 now - 1/2 later.
> 
> s


I like that idea 

I'm using the foam to make a DYI foam shipping box and I'm pretty sure the length of just 1/2 a straw will reach into the box far enough.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've also not used the 2nd 1/2 often enough that I have a supply of them now.

s


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

this king of foam spray has a resealable tube.
I tried the spray foam itself and it dried and is more stiff and brittle but I kept the sprayer. the sprayer fits great stuff cans 
I may have not shook it up enough tho lol.
The sprayer is worth it tho.
It's been about 2 months or more since I used my can of great stuff and i bet i can still go get it and it will work. 
I will check when i go back to my old house next weekend.


----------



## Kwilk6 (May 13, 2017)

Eric Walker said:


> I allways left a bubble of gs at the end of the straw and it would harden sealing of what was in the straw. then you can pop the ball of gs off the end and use it again. Iv done it multiple times. This however does not help with you situation since its allready hardened. have you tried cutting the straw down to see if its still soft near the nozzle of the can? Iv never been able to find a replacement straw.
> 
> new can isnt that much so may just be easier.


These worked well for me

Five Expanding Foam Insulation Replacement Straws Great Stuff Dispenser Nozzles | eBay


----------

